# A little square



## MGH (Mar 3, 2016)

I wanted to try something a little different with my latest batch. This is 17.88g from good yielding plated pins. I think I'll hang on to this for a while.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 3, 2016)

Make another one and you could have some nice cuff link material.
Expensive cuff links but beautiful none the less. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2016)

That looks lovely- well done 8) 8)


----------



## alexxx (Mar 3, 2016)

Cute little thing...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2016)

Less of the "little" Alexx 8) 8) 

I remember when it took me ages to get a 17g button, and my buttons were nowhere near as well presented as that!

Jon


----------



## MGH (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Every success I've had in refining so far has been due to the contributions from you and many others here on the forum.


----------

